# Pasture herbicide



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What is your favorite herbicide for spraying pasture. I'm looking for something that could have a little residual but not too much residual that if I have to reseed some of it next fall I could still do that. Some of the pasture the cattle are on year-round I still want to use a herbicide for broadleaf but I almost have to spray with the cattle on the pasture.. wondering what is a good herbicide to use


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grazon next. Overseeding this fall should not be an issue


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I second plus Remedy Ultra is a good tank mix for heavy woody weeds.

I would keep cows off at least a week. Gives it a chance to fully knock weeds back.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lot of good suggestions I would have went with any one of those I think and when I called the people we buy from locally here Cimarron plus is the only thing they have in stock for pasture. I read the label and I think I'm going to get some tomorrow and that's what I'm going to use and I'm wondering did anyone ever use Cimarron Plus on pasture


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Pasture Gaurd . Growmark usually has it in stock anyway every time I call to order it they have it on hand. Leasport,pa store.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

[quote name="endrow" post="955110" timestamp="1555440552"]Lot of good suggestions I would have went with any one of those I think and when I called the people we buy from locally here Cimarron plus is the only thing they have in stock for pasture. I read the label and I think I'm going to get some tomorrow and that's what I'm going to use and I'm wondering did anyone ever use Cimarron Plus on pasture[/quote

Endrow, I have used cimarron- it's pretty good and cheap. Can't believe your supplier doesn't have grazon as its widely used. Cimarron acts slowly so don't be concerned, might be 10 days for good sign of control. In my OG fields that I put cimarron on July 2 years ago, virtually no buttercup or wild garlic and very little dandelion. Unfortunately still have chickweed an henbit- can't control them spraying in July. I will get them this oct with cimarron


----------

